# Livorno, anywhere to park o/night with car+caravan?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Booked on an early morning ferry to Corsica out of Livorno and I was wondering if anyone knows if there is somewhere I can park up overnight rather than having to leave a campsite at oh-my-god o’clock? 

As an alternative Anyone know of a campsite that’s close enough, say 20-30 mins drive

I am aware there is an Aire at the port, but that’s of no use to a tugger like me. :frown2:

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We stayed at Camping La Pineta which is just over the river from Livorno at Calambrone. Nothing special but better than trying to squeeze in somewhere.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We stayed at Camping Pineta just over the river at Calambrone. 
Nothing special but saves trying to squeeze in somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're repeating yourself, well nearly


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes but we stayed there twice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

